# Anyone modded their Sage DB?



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone replaced any of the stock parts like shower screen, steam tip etc?

The only things I've done is recently switch to a VST basket (no major difference really as the stock one is pretty high quality) and use a different tamper, a Chinese palm tamper (with the matching smoother). Oh and milk jug too obviously (a Rhinowares teflon-coated 360ml).

Not disappointed with the machine in any way but I do like to tinker with things so just wondering if anyone tried anything out and how it worked...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

michaelg said:


> Just wondering if anyone replaced any of the stock parts like shower screen, steam tip etc?
> 
> The only things I've done is recently switch to a VST basket (no major difference really as the stock one is pretty high quality) and use a different tamper, a Chinese palm tamper (with the matching smoother). Oh and milk jug too obviously (a Rhinowares teflon-coated 360ml).
> 
> Not disappointed with the machine in any way but I do like to tinker with things so just wondering if anyone tried anything out and how it worked...


Only mod I've made is OPV. I'm currently running around 7bar but might take it a little lower to 6b. Coffee is tasting fantastic though









Not felt the need to "upgrade" anything else.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup I run a long (90s) pre-infusion that keeps the pressure at around 6 bar and it is tasting great. Milk is good most of the time although I'd say any non-perfect milk is mostly user error! Just curious if other steam tips like a 4x1mm would fit mainly.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not modded anything on the Oracle except for playing a little with the fixed dose delivery. Managed to get it back to a steady 21.5 in the supplied double basket. A 21g VST plays havoc with it delivering never less than 23+ g.

I keep the VST for use with the EK only.

The steam system is excellent on "auto" & have no need to touch it.

Ron


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Only mod I've made is OPV. I'm currently running around 7bar but might take it a little lower to 6b. Coffee is tasting fantastic though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is the only thing I've really done with the machine played about extending the pre-infusion for the length of the shot. I think I set mine at 65 pressure.

@Xpenno what have you got yours set to to get 6-7bar?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yes this is the only thing I've really done with the machine played about extending the pre-infusion for the length of the shot. I think I set mine at 65 pressure.
> 
> @Xpenno what have you got yours set to to get 6-7bar?


Hi mate, I modded the opv as I found that dropping the pump power via the pre infusion setting gave me undesirable results. Mine is flat 7b and the pump is around 85% from memory.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Hi mate, I modded the opv as I found that dropping the pump power via the pre infusion setting gave me undesirable results. Mine is flat 7b and the pump is around 85% from memory.


Ah....that makes sense. How do you drop the OPV? Is there an idiots guide to this?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Google, although existing guides and pics are a bit crappy. The process is tight and fiddly. Happy to pop round and show you what I did.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Is this still relevant or is it different on the newer SDB?






thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Spencer, I might just do that.

So it looks like it's losening something that looks like a hose clip.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers Spencer, I might just do that.
> 
> So it looks like it's losening something that looks like a hose clip.


It is, just tight, my bugs hands probably don't help


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm cursed with sausage fingers too?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

It's a lot easier to get to if you remove the lid as well. A good guide to how to open it up is at

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Brevil...up+Head+Collar+Insert+Replacement+Guide/40279


----------

